# Kyuss, Chloe, Fern, Robbie and Penny



## Fremlin (Apr 5, 2009)

Great down at Calderglen today, sorry for all the pics.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Fantastic!!!...

Love the one where the black lab carriring that BIG branch!......:cornut:

Green Blobs on its way... thanks for sharing...


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2009)

Don't apologise. Awesome piccies :thumbup1:

They are having a great time :biggrin:


----------



## youve got mail (Apr 29, 2009)

love your stunning pictures  they all have such expressive faces


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh they are just too cute!!

I love the last but one picture lol!


----------



## The Glass Pack (Apr 30, 2009)

thanks so much again Robert for taking these! 

great photos - really show my dogs wee characters and yours and lizzies dogs' too!


----------



## Fremlin (Apr 5, 2009)

Any time!

I'm sure I will take more one of these days.


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Fremlin (Apr 5, 2009)

...even more!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

wow what Gorgeous looking dogs you have!! beautiful pics!


----------



## isadobe (Mar 16, 2009)

Fantastic photos & your dogs are lovely very happy looking :001_smile:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow! fantastic Pictures! your dogs are gorgeous!:001_wub:


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Fantastic dogs you have, love the Lab pics


----------



## Fremlin (Apr 5, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Wow! fantastic Pictures! your dogs are gorgeous!:001_wub:


Unfortunately only the black lab is mine. The Cocker Spaniel, Fern is my girlfriend's, who both live with us and the other three belong to Linda (The Glass Pack).


----------

